# CNC Electronics arrived today for the PM25



## db_db (Jun 9, 2020)

FedEx dropped off my CNC conversion electronics from Automation Technologies today. Going to be two weeks for the ball screws. But, I got my cabinet built and power to the fan, and power supplies. Will wire up the drivers, C10, and Ethernet Smooth Stepper tomorrow.


----------



## db_db (Jun 11, 2020)

Success...got everything connected and have the motors running a G-Code program. Now just need the ball screws to show up in a week.


----------



## Capt45 (Jun 11, 2020)

Outstanding!!  I would like nothing more than to CNC my new PM25, but alas, I'm electronically brain dead.  Keep us (at least me) posted on the Mills status.  Have you listed the components you've purchased for this conversion and their cost(s)?


----------



## db_db (Jun 11, 2020)

Bought everything from Automation Technologies...

CNC stepper kit...$508.00


			https://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/g0704-bf20-pm25mv-x2-x3-kit/cnc-stepper-motor-3-axis-kit/
		


Ethernet Smoother Stepper...$175.99


			https://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/featured-cnc-products/smoothstepper-ethernet-motion-control-board-for-mach-3/
		


Dual Nut Ball Screw/Mounting Blocks Kit...$789.00


			https://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/g0704-bf20-pm25mv-x2-x3-kit/pm-25mv-cnc-mill-dual-ballscrew/
		


Mach3 License...$159.00


			https://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/products-page/mach3-cnc-software/mach3-license-file/


----------



## shooter123456 (Jun 12, 2020)

The description on that ballscrew set doesn't quite add up to me.

" By adding Double Ballnuts to our ball screws we have doubled the accuracy to the kits"

I am not an expert, but adding a second ballnut doesn't improve the accuracy at all.

" Because the Double Nut ball screw is more efficient. You are able to run at NEMA 34 motor on the Z -axis giving you more power that you need for the Z axis"

I am pretty confident the opposite is true.  Double ballnuts are going to have preload, which will increase friction and make them less efficient than a single nut.  I know for a fact that the Z axis can be run with a 16mm single nut with a nema 23 motor, so I am not sure what they are saying about a double nut being needed to be able to use a nema 34 that you need for the Z.

> .0015 to 0.005″ Accuracy / Backlash 

I don't know why they are referring to accuracy and backlash as the same, but either way 0.005" on either is definitely on the high side.  Their description just gives me the willies.


----------



## db_db (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm wondering if the spec is a type-o. I found a different type-o before I ordered, and called them to verify and let them know their site was wrong. I noticed they corrected that after I spoke with them.

I believe they are referring to it being more accurate because of the backlash being less when stopping.

I agree with you, that it is going to have more friction, as the two nuts are preloaded against each other to reduce the backlash.


----------

